# About how bright is 300 lumen?



## City Bound

I am a total newbie to solar and electic so pardon me.
I am thinking of getting this lantern to use in my home and it is 300 lumen.
http://www.amazon.com/Rayovac-SE3DL...4XIS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1304991932&sr=8-4
What do you guys think? Is it a decent amount of light for a 10x12 room?

I saw some other lanterns that were rechargable, but they were only 190 lumen.
190 lumen would be pretty dull, right?

Thanks.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

No, A normal 60 watt bulb puts out about 1000 lumens


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Lumen is an updated way of saying candlepower. Candlepower = light of one candle over one foot square, one foot from the candle +-

4 watts of LED light in that lantern you are looking at is a lot. My booklight I use for reading at night uses about.07 watts and is quite adequate to read by.


----------



## City Bound

Harry Chickpea said:


> Lumen is an updated way of saying candlepower. Candlepower = light of one candle over one foot square, one foot from the candle +-
> 
> 4 watts of LED light in that lantern you are looking at is a lot. My booklight I use for reading at night uses about.07 watts and is quite adequate to read by.


Harry, would you say that the performance of that little lanterns decent enough to light up a corner of a room, like a small table lamp would. To give you some idea of my light needs:I have christmas light around my bed room ceiling and I find that to be enough light in that room to funtion and be comfortable. If the lantern give off light like that, I would be happy.


----------



## mightybooboo

My 4 watt LED lights my bedroom enough to see everything but I wouldnt read in the bed from table lamp,the overhead 6 watt lights the room surprisingly well.


----------



## Jim-mi

Mostly those little "lanterns" are to help you get around the room with out crashing into 'things'.........
Hard on the eyes to use as a reading lamp.......


----------



## cmcon=7

It's hard to say, a normal bulb radiates 350 degrees or so, an led is 120x120 degrees?


----------



## Harry Chickpea

I'm not sure I can give a complete answer. So much depends on what you want or expect.

My booklight is perfect for night reading for me, because it is focused enough that it hits the pages of the book and those pages only. That doesn't wake DW. A lantern of LEDs could vary in brightness, depending on how the LEDs and diffuser were arranged.

What is comfortable for negotiating a room is not the same as what is required to have any artwork hung on the walls illuminated properly and at the proper color temperature for it to display correctly. Most of us are used to those levels of light in the evening.

I guess my thoughts are that I want my food to be fully and properly illuminated, I want enough reading light to prevent eyestrain, during midwinter I want an area with a LOT of light, but otherwise I'm ambivalent.


----------

